# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Video Reef - HD

## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Vi este vídeo num tópico da Reefcentral, fiquei tão maravilhado que resolvi partilhar convosco... está espectacular!

Reef Aquarium in HD!

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo e obrigado pela partilha

é de facto muito bonito,  muito profuso em corais, góbios, etc...um instantâneo memorável. 
Só vejo um senão, toda esta profusão de corais vai crescer...e vai combater por espaço. O autor diz ter o sistema 6 meses e está magnifico mas já está tudo tão "apinhado", é possível que venha a haver alelopatia em consequência da falta de espaço, da proximidade excessiva de algumas espécies...outro aspecto também potencialmente problemático, são os _Pholidichthys leucotaenia_ (ou góbios engenheiro=enginneer gobies) que crescem muito, mas mesmo muito e....o seu apetite também....além do que como "engenheiros civis marinhos"...gostam muito de "ajudar" o dono/dona a "redefinir" a disposição do sistema, mesmo que o dono/dona já estejam satisfeitos...os góbios "engenheiros" nunca estão...

Mas como intantâneo é sem dúvida magnifico, e mostra-nos detalhes muito nitidos e muito interessantes, obrigado por partilhares.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, ricardo.

Sim senhora, isto do HD, realmeto trona tudo, muito mais limpo e real(parece que estamos a ver um aquario ao vivo, e nao um filme)

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

ESPECTACULO :yb677:   :yb677:  

Obrigado por partilhares

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado por partilhares, está 5 estrelas. Mas estou com o Pedro Nuno Ferreira, o aquário está apinhado de corais, qual alelopatia qual quê eles vão é começar a crescer uns para cima dos outros e começar a ensombrarem-se, é uma guerra!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fogo qualidade espectacular!!! Lindo mesmo.
Pronto é verdade que havera uma grande "garreia" entre corais mas eu gosto de ver aquario assim  :yb665: .
Achei engraçado o caranguejo sem pinças, que sabe o que é?
Gostei tambem ver os peixes com a cabeça no meio do "tecido" da tridacna. :Palmas:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Rosado

É um carangueijo porcelana  "Neopetrolisthes Maculatos" e ao contrário do que a foto dá parecer...têm pinças.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Rosado
> 
> É um carangueijo porcelana  "Neopetrolisthes Maculatos" e ao contrário do que a foto dá parecer...têm pinças.
> Um abraço.
> 
> Jorge Neves


é bem porreiro, mas nunca o vi a venda por estas bandas.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Rosado

E mesmo por outras bandas e paragens...são difíceis de conseguir.
Fica Bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Christian Gnad

Realmente espectacular!
Em relação ao crescimento, guerras ou alelopatia, ou o dono deste aquário tem bolsos sem fundo ou para ter conseguido isto em 6 meses suponho que saiba bastante bem o que está a fazer...
Seja como for, para já está fantástico.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais dois do mesmo autor.

http://www.vividaquariums.com/video/reeftanks.htm


http://www.vividaquariums.com/video/store.htm


O aquário de exposição tem umas peças...  :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Ricardo,

Obrigado por partiolhar esses video, estão 5 *****, os aqúario estão super cheios mas são lindos. A primeira vista até pensava que ero o teu novo reef  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

abraço grande

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, realmente o vídeo está espectacular. Além dos belos corais e invertebrados engraçados, notei que a iluminação tem um efeito cintilante ou disperso, com zonas de luminosidade diferentes, dá um efeito muito fixe.  :SbOk:  
O autor também usou uma máquina de filmar de 3500 euros, deve melhorar a qualidade da imagem.  :SbSourire2:  

Aqui pelo fórum também temos uns vídeos porreiros. Não está em HD, mas este do companheiro Tiago Garcia acho fabuloso... http://www.vimeo.com/819827  vale a pena ver  :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas, realmente o vídeo está espectacular. Além dos belos corais e invertebrados engraçados, notei que a iluminação tem um efeito cintilante ou disperso, com zonas de luminosidade diferentes, dá um efeito muito fixe.  
> O autor também usou uma máquina de filmar de 3500 euros, deve melhorar a qualidade da imagem.  
> 
> Aqui pelo fórum também temos uns vídeos porreiros. Não está em HD, mas este do companheiro Tiago Garcia acho fabuloso... http://www.vimeo.com/819827  vale a pena ver


A máquina é importante, mas também o é a qualidade em que editamos o vídeo, pois para alojá-los aqui no RF temos que a reduzir.

----------

